# Update/upgrade error (lmza)



## vaskark (Sep 8, 2022)

Hi. I'm running 13.1-RELEASE-p2 (in VBox) and am receiving this error when updating:



> Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
> Fetching meta.conf: 100%    163 B   0.2kB/s    00:01
> Fetching packagesite.pkg: 100%    1 MiB 205.2kB/s    00:06
> pkg: Error extracting the archive: 'Lzma library error:  No progress is possible'
> ...



Any ideas on how I should proceed? My google searches haven't produced much help.
Thanks.


----------



## covacat (Sep 8, 2022)

fetch  https://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/latest/packagesite.pkg
unxz -t -v packagesite.pkg
xzcat packagesite.pkg|tar tf -


----------



## vaskark (Sep 8, 2022)

Thanks for replying. Worked like a charm.
But could you explain a little more about what these commands did and why they worked? If it's a noob question and you'd rather not I understand.


----------



## covacat (Sep 8, 2022)

that was just a test to see if the file can be downloaded free of errors
if pkg works after this i might have been some network/transfer errors before because the commands do not 'fix' anything


----------



## vaskark (Sep 8, 2022)

Okay. Thanks again.


----------

